# You don't really have a birthday do you...? Happy Birthday Terry!



## B-17engineer (Feb 28, 2010)

Well Terry is super lucky this year that he doesn't even have a birthday! February 29th doesn't come around this year and I really didn't know when to post the thread so 

Happy Birthday Terry!!!!


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 28, 2010)

Happy Birthday Terry, hope a few pints head down the ol' gullet my man...


----------



## ozhawk40 (Feb 28, 2010)

Good onya T - have a great day! 8)

Cheers

Peter


----------



## imalko (Feb 28, 2010)

Hey Terry, didn't know you have Birthday on 29th!! Here's to a Happy Birthday and many many more to come! Best wishes to you my friend. 

I have a high school friend also born on 29th February. We've always joked about him being youngest student in our class with the age of "4".


----------



## B-17engineer (Feb 28, 2010)

hahaha Igor


----------



## BikerBabe (Feb 28, 2010)

Happy birthday Terry, I sure hope you'll have a great day.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 28, 2010)

Happy Birthday TERRY!!!!      May there be many many more sir!


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 28, 2010)

Happy Birthday my friend! Shame that we here couldn't share a pint, a dram or several! Here's to your good health...hip! hip!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 28, 2010)

Happy Birthday Terry!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Feb 28, 2010)

Happy Birthday Terry!



TO


----------



## Catch22 (Feb 28, 2010)

Happy Birthday my friend!


----------



## Colin1 (Feb 28, 2010)

Terry's probably unconscious by now
face down in his tenth pint of newky broon...


----------



## A4K (Feb 28, 2010)

BOLDOG SZÜLINAPOT, TE VÉN FINGAT !!!  

(Happy birthday you old fart!  - have a good (imaginary) one mate! )


----------



## RabidAlien (Feb 28, 2010)

Well, unless he's 21 (84 by standard years), he can't "legally" drink yet. Man, that's gotta suck!

LOL Happy Birthday, Bro!


----------



## Airframes (Feb 28, 2010)

Thanks very much indeed all, I'm touched (some say I have been for years!!). Well, I've made it to fourteen and a half, but the plans for a bit of a p*ss up went out of the window - hardly been able to move all day, stiff and painful, and just got out of bed now!! Bl**dy stupid disease!!! This will have had a dramatic effect on the local economy (pub), don't you know!!


----------



## rochie (Feb 28, 2010)

happy 14th and a half Dogsbody


----------



## Airframes (Feb 28, 2010)

Thanks Red Two !


----------



## Njaco (Feb 28, 2010)

Happie Burfdae!!!

to one of the finest members of the forum. Your wealth of knowledge and eagerness to help is unmatched! Feel better, my friend, and here's to you!!!


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 28, 2010)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## seesul (Feb 28, 2010)

Really? Heartly congrats Terry!
You know I´m drinking on you every weekend ma friend


----------



## Airframes (Feb 28, 2010)

Thanks very much, Chris, Hugh and Roman. Glad to know you're keeping the Talafa pub going Roman - I just hope I don't have to pay your bill when I return this year !!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 28, 2010)

In your honour I will _not_ put your name, Terry and Wildcat in the same sentence for a week....

D*MN! Failed already.....


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 28, 2010)

Hey Terry, hope your Birthday is a good one (a best as possible) and who knows, someday we should all get together over there at the local watering hole and tie one on!


----------



## Airframes (Feb 28, 2010)

Thanks guys, and that sounds like a great idea Dave! What a party that would be!!!!!!


----------



## B-17engineer (Feb 28, 2010)

And I'd be the one at a table, alone, drinking root beer! From a plastic cup with a straw


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 28, 2010)

Harrison, I'd have to be the designated driver so I'd be right there with you man.


----------



## Catch22 (Feb 28, 2010)

Don't let me near the rum...


----------



## RabidAlien (Feb 28, 2010)

B-17engineer said:


> And I'd be the one at a table, alone, drinking root beer! From a plastic cup with a straw



Sippy-cup, actually. With cartoon characters on it.


----------



## Pong (Feb 28, 2010)

Happy Birthday T! And as a present, here is your favorite aircraft.


----------



## Catch22 (Mar 1, 2010)

Ouch Pong, that's low! On his Birthday and everything! Poor guy...


----------



## KMeyrick (Mar 1, 2010)

Hope it was a good one Terry!

Have a drink or two tonight= I usually drink the whole week of my birthday.


----------



## seesul (Mar 1, 2010)

KMeyrick said:


> Hope it was a good one Terry!
> 
> Have a drink or two tonight= I usually drink the whole week of my birthday.



One of the reasons Kelly why you gotta move closer to us - to Prague8)


----------



## jamierd (Mar 1, 2010)

happy birthday T have a good one


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Mar 1, 2010)

Happy Bornday Terry!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 1, 2010)

Happy Birthday Terry! I blinked and sorta missed it.....Take care Mate!


----------



## Wurger (Mar 1, 2010)

WSZYSTKIEGO NAJLEPSZEGO Z OKAZJI URODZIN !!!! 100 lat,100 lat Terry.


----------



## B-17engineer (Mar 1, 2010)

Wayne Little said:


> Happy Birthday Terry! I blinked and sorta missed it.....Take care Mate!



No...  

If you posted Today or Yesterday it is still the same day..... not his birthday


----------



## Airframes (Mar 1, 2010)

Thanks very much all. Fortunately, my vision receptors have been reprogrammed to intercept images of certain Grumann products in a redigitised and shape-enhanced form. Thanks for the pic of Angelina Jollie, Arlo!
I guess I'm like the Queen, some years I have two Birthdays! And every four years, after the party, I can't remember!!!


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 1, 2010)

Happy Bday Terry.


----------



## Marcel (Mar 1, 2010)

Happy birthday, Terry


----------



## Airframes (Mar 1, 2010)

Thank you my friends!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Mar 1, 2010)

Happy Birthday Terry.


Wheels


----------



## Airframes (Mar 1, 2010)

Thanks Wheels' !


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 2, 2010)

Happy Birthday Terry!! I hope you had a good one mate!!


----------



## Airframes (Mar 2, 2010)

Cheers Andy. I missed both days, due to being too bl**dy stiff - but I'll make up for it!


----------



## B-17engineer (Mar 2, 2010)

KMeyrick said:


> Hope it was a good one Terry!
> 
> Have a drink or two tonight= I usually drink the whole week of my birthday.



"Today class we are gonna learn our B, G, D's "

"ABCFHJUIASLMPONGASOOJNM"

 Just kidding


----------



## B-17engineer (Mar 2, 2010)

Airframes said:


> Cheers Andy. I missed both days,* due to being too bl**dy stiff - but I'll make up for it!*



That's what she said....


----------

